# Parkers Biopsy results



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Im in shock my baby boy has cancer. i am waiting on a call from an oncologist to see what needs to be done. because of the area it is in it is hard to get clean margins without destroying nerves so i dont know what his prognosis will be. i will keep u all updated as i find out.


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

ooh, prayers being sent.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:shocked: Wow Jamie, I'm so sorry. Please do keep us updated. sending thought and prayers your way.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh Jaime - my heart is just breaking for you! How scary! There is no better person for Parker to be with right now than you. No one could love and treat him better. Hopefully you caught it early and he will get passed this like a minor little bump in the rd. 

I will keep you and Parker and my prayers - Hugs to you both.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, Jaimie. I am so sorry. [attachment=57645:big_hug.gif]


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh no! I'm so sorry but as WoofLife(sorry, dont know your personal name!) stated there is no better person than you to help Parker!! Please know you and Parker are in my positive thoughts and prayers :grouphug:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh Jamie, I'm so sorry. It's a tough Dx - please keep us infromed. rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh no I am so sorry. I'll pray for him and for you.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG Jaimie... I'm so sorry to hear this. Oh gosh..... :crying 2:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh no Jaimie I am so sorry. Please know that we are thinking about you and Parker. Please keep us updated and let me know if there is anything I can do. Hugs to you girlfriend. :grouphug:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm so sorry, my thoughts and prayers are with you. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry :grouphug:


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

I don't know what to say that hasn't been said....But know that my family is praying for yall also. Be strong.


Hugs, Blanche


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

OMG Jaimie, I'm so sorry. :wub: I hope the oncologist will have encouraging news. Maybe you already got it all?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jaimie, 

I'm so sorry to hear about Parker. Sending prayers and hugs that all will be good and he will make a full recovery.

rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this! My prayers are with Parker and your family. rayer:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh my goodness--this is truly shocking. I'm so sorry and I hope for the very best outcome for him. :grouphug:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awww poor boy! Will keep him in my prayers! rayer: rayer:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i'm soo sorry!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

NO :bysmilie: not precious Parker :smcry: I will be praying, Jaimie I am so sorry. I will be closely watching for updates


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry. I will keep you and Parker in my prayers.


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh no. Just horrible news. I am so sorry. :bysmilie: That sweet little baby boy. As others have stated, he could be with no better than his mama. My prayers are being sent immediately. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry. Sending prayers for you and for Parker that everything will turn out alright.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry!

Hopefully you got it all and he can have a full recovery.
:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh no, I'm so sorry Jaimie. My thoughts & prayers rayer: will be with you & precious Parker. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Jaimie, I am so so sorry to hear this news. I hope some kind of treatment will be successful. Keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear this. Hopefully the oncologist will have some positive news.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Jaimie I'm so sorry. I can imagine the shock you are in. Please let us know what the oncologist says. Sending many many prayers for sweet Parker. Take care of yourself my friend.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am very sorry to hear this about Parker. Sending prayers and positive thoughts.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this awful news about Parker.  My thoughts are with you both -- get well, Parker!


----------



## Kissie and Prissy's Mom (Dec 28, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this. Will keep you and Parker in my prayers. Jan


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Praying the course of treatment cures your little beauty.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Jaimie.......I am so sorry to hear this. Prayers will be said for Parker. Please, please keep us posted...........


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh gosh :crying: please keep us posted - hugs to both of you!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh no! Jamie, I am sorry to hear the results. Oh my! Hopefully you will get some encouraging info from the oncologist. I'll keep you and Parker in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh no! Jamie, I am sorry to hear the results. Oh my! Hopefully you will get some encouraging info from the oncologist. I'll keep you and Parker in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear this about your little Parker. We will be praying for him and you. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh Jaimie, I'm so sorry to hear this news. Keep us posted. :grouphug:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I am so sorry.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh no Jaimie I am so sorry. Hopefully since you caught it early it hasn't spread much. I pray the oncologist will have good news for you. Hang in there, we're all here for you. :grouphug:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

I am so truly sorry...will be keeping your little one in my prayers....


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

:crying: :crying 2: :grouphug: Parker :grouphug: :grouphug: Jaimie :grouphug: 

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: Please keep us updated after your visit with the oncologist. Give that sweet Parker a hug from me and my girls.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Jaime, I'm so very sorry to read this about your Parker. Hopefully, the oncologist will have some positive news for you, but you know better than any of us. Please know that I'm thinking of you and little Parker. ((((Jaime))))


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

:eusa_hand: :eusa_hand: :eusa_hand: Jamie please know that we all are praying for you and your boy Parker. He is in good hands with you as his mom :grouphug: 

Diane


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I am so sorry Jaime, sending prayers rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh no :shocked: I am so sorry to hear that.

Will definitely keep Parker in my thoughts. :grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Hugs and prayers coming your way.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

:grouphug: I'm so sorry to hear this :grouphug:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Spoke with oncology through our lab and she said 50% of this type of cancer has spread at the time of diagnosis. surgical removal alone adds 12-18 months to their life expectancy. we will need to stage him checking his lymphnodes that are inside the abdomen. this will be done with ultrasound. im good with ultrasound but not good enough to see lymphnodes. i have an appointment in dallas next friday with a radiation oncologist and we will talk about treatment. i have treated one dog with this and we did chemo alone and it gave her 5 mo of a happy feel good life. but at the time of her diagnosis she was showing symptoms and it had spread to her spleen and bone marrow.
it is very hard to get good surgical margins with this cancer b/c it is in a sac and the whole sac was removed but it has thin margins. i noticed the muscle was stuck to the gland more than the other anal glands ive removed so that was concerning. so this is probably from the cancer.
so i may only have a yr with my man hopefully longer....but i will make every second count.

i was going to announce after i got good news about him, but since it wasnt good i guess i will still announce...i got engaged and am getting married in vegas in feb. this will make the trip harder but his favorite person will be watching him so i know he will be in good hands. 

thank you everyone for your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

What a bitter sweet time this is. I'm so happy for you with your engagement. And my heart is breaking for you at the same time. Please keep us posted with all the updates on sweet Parker.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

congratulations on your engagement and I'm so so sorry about Parker. We recently learned about anal sac adenocarcinomas in class and I was told you basically have to do routine rectal exams to catch it early enough before it's spread... I'm just so sorry that Parker has it and pray that he's one of the lucky ones and that it hasn't spread


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry: I just can't believe it :smcry: I'm so sorry :smcry: I know you will give precious Parker all the love he deserves. I will keep praying for him and for you.

:cheer: CONGRATS ON YOUR ENGAGEMENT :cheer: my daughter was married in Vega


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Jaimie, I'm very sorry to hear that about Parker. No one is a better advocate than you are, though - he'll get the very best care, that I'm sure of. :grouphug: Your engagement is probably very bittersweet right now, but congratulations.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

So Sorry Jamie,

I am sending prayers Ur way......you were such a great help to me with Ben and his illness, I wish there is something more I can do for you and Parker. If there is anything.......

(((((((hugs))))))


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww... I just read your threads... Jaimie.. I'm at a loss for words... :bysmilie: Parker and Kodie are the same age... our little men were our first furbabies. It just seems like one bad things happens after another...  I am praying for you and parker... my heart is breaking for both of you... :smcry:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Jaimie I still can't hardly believe what I am reading. I just can't believe that the Parker man has cancer. I am just so sad for you that this has happened to him. I hope the appt. in TX goes well for him. Please know that I am here for you. :grouphug: 

Congrats on your engagement and upcoming marriage.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Lots of prayer for you and Parker rayer: rayer:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Prayers rayer: rayer: rayer: and hugs :grouphug: :grouphug: for you and Parker I hope and pray that God has a miracle for Parker that you got it all and he will have a full recovery.

Congratulations, to you for your engagement, I am so happy that you will have something to keep you busy while waiting for little Parker to heal.

Hugs,
Lucy


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I can't believe this is happening to Parker. Jaimie...my heart just breaks for you. Sending lots of hugs and love to all of you.

A huge congratulations on your engagement! I know with everything going on it's hard to be on cloud 9 and happy about your engagement, but do try to enjoy it. This is a special time for you and your fiance. I just know Parker wants to see you happy. Stay strong Jaimie! And again....congratulations! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jamie, my heart goes out to you. :crying: I was hoping so much for good news and so shocked to find that Parker has cancer. You found that lump though that I don't think any of us would have found, nor possibly seen a vet for before it was too late. So already you've given Parker more time. You know he has cancer, but he doesn't so I just know you'll give him the best time he could ever have. I'm praying he'll be well and your best little man when you get married. :heart: Congratulations and I'm happy you have someone you love in your life and who loves you so much, who will help you deal with this. We think he's one lucky man to get you and if he ever gives you a second of grief tell him Parker and the gang's aunties will have a little chat with him. We're here for you always. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Jaimie, I am so sorry. My prayers are with you and Parker. :grouphug:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Such mixed emotions. Worry about Parker (pins and needles until appointment in Dallas) and happiness about upcoming marriage. Congratulations. Be thinking about you and sweet Parker. At least you know who to contact quickly. I would not have a clue about specialists.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh Jamie, I was so hoping for good news about Parker :wub: - poor little guy, but at least, as Sue said, he doesn't know he has cancer, so he can enjoy
his life with you a while longer. For now, it's harder on you than on him. And maybe - just maybe - you caught it early enough that it hasn't spread.
Best wishes on your engagement - if you can't be on :cloud9: , maybe you could try for Cloud 8-1/2. :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Wow! What a bag of emotions. Congrats on the engagement, but I am so sorry to hear the prognosis for Parker.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

those of u on facebook please dont mention the engagement. there r some that dont know yet and we r waiting for a special moment to tell them.

thanks again for everyones thoughts and prayers. i spoke with my classmate who is a vet in dallas and she said where we r going is where she sends her cancer patients so i feel good we r going there. radiation can be an issue dealing with the area...can cause diarrhea and discomfort so im weighing on whether i want to do that or not. one oncologist who works in florida told me that with radiation, surgery and chemo he can have 2-3 years. with chemo a yr. so i will have lots of questions like how often he will need radiation b/c that will be an issue all in its own being its a 3 hr trip and im sure it will be $$$ but he is worth it for sure if it will make him feel good. that is one thing different about chemo in pets than people. the goal is for comfort not a cure. they dont get sick like people usually makes them feel better.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Dr Jamie ...I am so so sorry little parker has the dx of cancer. I know too well how devestating that 'announcement' can be. 

I seem to recall someone from one of cancer sites I had belonged to a pooch had that but it wasinvolved with the spleen and lymph nodes/glands and the pooch also had symptoms of excess drinking and something else I have forgotten. Seems there was something to do with checking calcium as well? It seems you caught this early and that , (please God) will be in his favor.

I aslo want to say that Missy's dx of TCC of the bladder, as I'm sure you know, has a very poor prognosis. We only did the surgical removal of tumor and no chemo...just piroxicam. ( radiation isn't much help with this type as I'm sure you also know.) Anyway in spite of every bit of research and expert's opinions the squirt amazed them! The average prognosis is 90-180 days from dx .........She was 1 year 9 months post cancer dx and the cancer was still not giving her a problem!!!!!! It was not the cause of her demise.

the hardest but best advise I was given was ti act normally with her... play, talk happy talk etc. I was 'mourning' her way before her time and a good friend snapped me out of it. I look back and think (since she did so wonderfully!) how much good quality time I would have wasted dwelling on the 'beast"! 

Know little Parker and you are in my prayers that the outcome will be so much better than you might anticipate now.

I'm so very happy for you and your upcoming wedding. It's unfortunate that this very happy time for you has this veil of worry accompanying it. Try to focus on the happy time ahead and remember you have a good chance to have lots of happy time ahead with little Parker too! None of us knows what tomorrow will bring.... enjoy today to the fullest ...deal with the 'tomorrows' when they come. .....and praying you have loads and loads of the beautiful 'todays"!!!!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry to read this. I can only imagine how heartbroken and worried you are. I'll be thinking about you and Parker and I hope it goes well with the oncologist. Please keep us updated and again I can't tell you how sorry I am. 
:grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Jaimie,I am going to keep praying & hoping that the cancer has not spread. rayer: I know you'll do whatever is possible to help little Parker get well or live the best life possible with cancer. Congrats on your engagement & upcoming wedding. :grouphug:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Hang tough Parker-Man!! All those girls in your house will just have to take a back-seat for a little bit while your mama focuses on giving you your best shot little man!! :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

:grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh my gosh, Jaimie, I'm so sorry. Rest assured that Parker is in the best hands possible, his mommy's. I'll be praying for the P-Man and for you, as you work through this with him. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Jaimie, I am so sorry to hear the news about Parker. That little guy has had a special place in my heart since I saw the picture of him in his Hawaiian shirt. And after meeting him...oh my...what a love he is. :wub: Please know that I am just up the road if you need anything.

Congrats on the upcoming wedding. Will it be on your birthday?

You and your little man will be in my prayers.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh my goodness Jaimie.......I am sorry about Parker........praying that it has not spread.

COGRATULATIONS on your engagement!!!! I am so very happy for you!!! Take lots of pictures in Vegas!!!! That is wonderful News!!! :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm sorry Parker is having to go through this. I hope the Dr. gives some great and doable
alternatives to keep him around a long time. 

Best wishes to you on your upcoming marriage, Jaimie. I hope you have found great happiness
and have a great life together.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Iam so sorry to hear about Parker.Hope th Drs. can help him. :grouphug: Best wishes on your engagement. I hope you will be very happy.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh no!!!! I am SO SORRY to read about precious Parker :smcry: 

I pray for the best for him...I know that he is in good hands :grouphug: :grouphug: 

tones of hugs and good thoughts I send to your way

and congrats on your engagement


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

the wedding will be on feb 16th a tuesday. it will be live online in case n e one wants to "be there" lol

one of the oncologists i studied under called me today. he was very optimistic and made me feel a little more comfortable about everything.
most likely they will do CT or ultrasound to see if the lymphnodes in his abdomen are enlarged. radiation is the best treatment and with it he can live many years depending on how aggressive this one is. so im hopeing parker is one of the milder cases. he did warn me that although it was small it doesnt reflect how aggressive it is. he has seen some pretty small tumors spread to the lymphnodes and they become rather large. with radiation it will target both areas to slow down the tumors growth. he may have to stay in dallas for weeks at a time and that will be the hardest part.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Jaimie, I'm very glad to read the encouraging news. I hope things continue in this positive direction.

Be sure and remind us as your wedding draws near so we can all "attend'!!


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Oct 22 2009, 12:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=842705


> the wedding will be on feb 16th a tuesday. it will be live online in case n e one wants to "be there" lol
> 
> one of the oncologists i studied under called me today. he was very optimistic and made me feel a little more comfortable about everything.
> most likely they will do CT or ultrasound to see if the lymphnodes in his abdomen are enlarged. radiation is the best treatment and with it he can live many years depending on how aggressive this one is. so im hopeing parker is one of the milder cases. he did warn me that although it was small it doesnt reflect how aggressive it is. he has seen some pretty small tumors spread to the lymphnodes and they become rather large. with radiation it will target both areas to slow down the tumors growth. he may have to stay in dallas for weeks at a time and that will be the hardest part.[/B]


I'm very sorry about your little Parker. I hope you are able to get the best treatments possible for him and both of you are able to enjoy much more time together. Can I ask you if you were able to feel the lump from the outside, possibly when you were expressing anal glands?


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

It seems there is hope... I know you cannot wait until next friday. Will they be able to tell you something immediately about the size from CAT/Ultrasound?

Please do remind us about the wedding. I would like to "attend."

Best Wishes on both acccounts. HUGS


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

QUOTE (5maltsmom @ Oct 22 2009, 01:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=842709


> QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Oct 22 2009, 12:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=842705





> the wedding will be on feb 16th a tuesday. it will be live online in case n e one wants to "be there" lol
> 
> one of the oncologists i studied under called me today. he was very optimistic and made me feel a little more comfortable about everything.
> most likely they will do CT or ultrasound to see if the lymphnodes in his abdomen are enlarged. radiation is the best treatment and with it he can live many years depending on how aggressive this one is. so im hopeing parker is one of the milder cases. he did warn me that although it was small it doesnt reflect how aggressive it is. he has seen some pretty small tumors spread to the lymphnodes and they become rather large. with radiation it will target both areas to slow down the tumors growth. he may have to stay in dallas for weeks at a time and that will be the hardest part.[/B]


I'm very sorry about your little Parker. I hope you are able to get the best treatments possible for him and both of you are able to enjoy much more time together. Can I ask you if you were able to feel the lump from the outside, possibly when you were expressing anal glands?
[/B][/QUOTE]

ididnt know it was there until he was scooting. then i went in and found it. when i was watching it to see if it was going down i could feel it from the outside. it can look like a full anal gland. it is not common for maltese to get and esp as young as he is one oncologist was surprised. lucky me. i will keep u all updated. and no worries parker is getting extra spoiled and loving every minute of it!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Oct 22 2009, 03:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=842769


> QUOTE (5maltsmom @ Oct 22 2009, 01:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=842709





> QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Oct 22 2009, 12:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=842705





> the wedding will be on feb 16th a tuesday. it will be live online in case n e one wants to "be there" lol
> 
> one of the oncologists i studied under called me today. he was very optimistic and made me feel a little more comfortable about everything.
> most likely they will do CT or ultrasound to see if the lymphnodes in his abdomen are enlarged. radiation is the best treatment and with it he can live many years depending on how aggressive this one is. so im hopeing parker is one of the milder cases. he did warn me that although it was small it doesnt reflect how aggressive it is. he has seen some pretty small tumors spread to the lymphnodes and they become rather large. with radiation it will target both areas to slow down the tumors growth. he may have to stay in dallas for weeks at a time and that will be the hardest part.[/B]


I'm very sorry about your little Parker. I hope you are able to get the best treatments possible for him and both of you are able to enjoy much more time together. Can I ask you if you were able to feel the lump from the outside, possibly when you were expressing anal glands?
[/B][/QUOTE]

ididnt know it was there until he was scooting. then i went in and found it. when i was watching it to see if it was going down i could feel it from the outside. it can look like a full anal gland. it is not common for maltese to get and esp as young as he is one oncologist was surprised. lucky me. i will keep u all updated. and no worries parker is getting extra spoiled and loving every minute of it!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think vets & vet students always get the "odd" cases with our own pets unfortunately. I've had a dog with heptatic lipidosis (which i was told they never see in dogs..but very common in cats) and now a cat with megaesophagus (way more common in dogs)... Maybe it's because we can take good care of them..i don't know. I'm glad you got encouraging news about Parker! Hopefully you two will have many many more wonderful years together.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I pray that you will recieve more encouraging news. I will keep praying for your baby.

Congratualtions on your upcoming wedding!


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

Thank you for the information. I have an almost 4 year old that has been scooting lately, so that caught my eye. Cleaned her anal glands so I'm keeping an eye on her to see if that made a difference. 

Congratulations on your upcoming wedding in Las Vegas!!!


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

I was crushed to read Parker's diagnosis, but am encouraged to hear about such a positive possible outcome. 
Thanks for following up and keeping us all informed.

Congrats on your engagement; I think marriage is a wonderful institution and I certainly wish you all the best!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I am so very sorry to hear that Parker has cancer and hope that its not aggressive and the treatments are successful. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

I am so very sorry about little Parker! I send him hugs and Gracie sends sweet puppy-licks! 

Congratulations on your engagement. Much happiness is sent your way.

Kerry


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about your little Parker. These little ones can tear you heart to shreds when things go wrong. I am so happy that you have you wedding to plan and look forward to though.  really exciting.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

I am so very sorry to hear these news.....sending you and sweet Parker hugs and prayers.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Oct 22 2009, 01:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=842705


> the wedding will be on feb 16th a tuesday. it will be live online in case n e one wants to "be there" lol
> 
> one of the oncologists i studied under called me today. he was very optimistic and made me feel a little more comfortable about everything.
> most likely they will do CT or ultrasound to see if the lymphnodes in his abdomen are enlarged. radiation is the best treatment and with it he can live many years depending on how aggressive this one is. so im hopeing parker is one of the milder cases. he did warn me that although it was small it doesnt reflect how aggressive it is. he has seen some pretty small tumors spread to the lymphnodes and they become rather large. with radiation it will target both areas to slow down the tumors growth. he may have to stay in dallas for weeks at a time and that will be the hardest part.[/B]


Finally some encouraging news!! I'm so happy to hear the oncologist was so optimistic. I know you have to look at the reality of things and that he did not want to give you false hope, but dang...let's focus on the optimistic side of this. Did I miss when the CT or ultrasound is scheduled for? You know we will all be waiting anxiously with you.

As for your wedding in Vegas....WooHoo!! Our first SM wedding where we can all 'be there'! How great is that! So...who's up for a SM get together in Vegas say around the 16th of Feb? LOL


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

I am so sorry to learn of Parker's cancer. Prayers and positive thoughts sent your way. Congrats on your upcoming wedding! I wish you many blessings.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I wish there was better news for Parker, but i am sure that you will have the best advice on how to handle his case and with that he should have many years with you.

I also want to say congratulations on your engagement.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

omg i am so sorry  but he is in the best hands 

congrats on your engagement that is so exciting


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

Awww.... I'm so sorry Jamie... sending many many many prayers!!!!!!

hugs,

Talli


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm just now seeing this. Jaimie, I cannot tell you how sorry I am to hear this diagnosis. I haven't had a chance to check in lately but I've been thinking of you both and keeping Parker in my prayers. rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Many hugs & continued prayers for you both. :sLo_grouphug3: 

Congratulations on your engagement...that is wonderful!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Jaimie I am so sorry that little Parker has cancer, this is such a shock, please know that he will be in my prayers for a good recovery and prognosis rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Also I want to congratulate you on your engagement and upcoming wedding, this is great news and I look forward to watching if I can :drinkup:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh Jaimie I am just heartbroken to hear this news. Sorry, I was looking at your original post to find an update and didn't see this one. The more I read through this topic the more encouraging it is sounding for sweet Parker. I'm so sorry you and your sweet little man have this to deal with. We will all be waiting for updates and praying for you and Parker. We'll be worrying right along with you Jaimie. Any support you need or anything I can do for you please just holler. I will be praying for Parker. You know we all love him and you.
What wonderful news about your upcoming wedding. Congratulations!! :drinkup: Bittersweet is an understatement. I hope I see the post to "be at" your wedding. That's so cool.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

that's awful news about parker...i am soo sorry. is is adenocarcinoma or squamous cell carcinoma? 

congrats on your engagement! that's wonderdul. best wishes


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

QUOTE (miko's mommy @ Oct 24 2009, 12:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=843284


> that's awful news about parker...i am soo sorry. is is adenocarcinoma or squamous cell carcinoma?
> 
> congrats on your engagement! that's wonderdul. best wishes[/B]


its adenocarcinoma http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anal_sac_adenocarcinoma


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Jaime, I am so sorry to hear about Parker. I hope with the early detection he can continue to have a good quality of life for a very long time.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Dr J our prayers are with you and your baby boy. He's a tough little guy and you found it early, sending prayers for a quick recovery.

congrats on your engagement.


----------

